
History of Flash and Ilford Flashguns - brudgers
http://www.photomemorabilia.co.uk/Ilford/Flash_History.html
======
mrguyorama
I love huge, detailed, well sourced, documents like this. They are often on
obscure or not "mainstream" topics. I often think that these kinds of writers
are essentially the important historians of our age. As long as this document
survives, a hundred years later someone can read it and understand the details
of the history of flash photography. People rarely think about just how
important someone's obsession over a "weird" or "pointless" topic can be for
the historians of the next century.

I love the way individual web pages and blogs allow anyone to become a
thorough historian like this. This is the kind of thing that put stars in the
eyes of the dreamers in the infancy of the internet. Though you could argue
that anyone could print a small amount of their own work ever since the
printing press, the bar has significantly been lowered.

------
klodolph
This may be covered in the article, but flash bulbs are still used where you
want a lot of light but don’t want to bring in a lot of equipment (battery
packs, etc). For example, they’re still used in cave photography. You set the
camera down on a tripod, open the shutter, and fire off a few flash bulbs in
the cave.

~~~
anfractuosity
Neat, I didn't realise they were still used.

Related to flashes, but not to these flashbulbs, always thought these looked
cool (airgap flash) -
[http://www.techphotoblog.com/tpb-67/](http://www.techphotoblog.com/tpb-67/)

------
ChuckMcM
I have many fond memories of discovering that in a pallet of equipment that I
had bought for $10 at auction was a couple of cases of flash bulbs (it came
from SRI where they had used these in some sort of high speed photography
setup).

